# Recipe for hair growth



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi --

A friend of mine here at work was at our local dog show this weekend and one of the breeders mentioned a recipe that is supposed to be good for more rapid hair growth on a Maltese. She remembers that the recipe had peanut butter, honey and some particular vitamins in it. Has anyone heard of this? Do you know if it's okay for our pups and if it works?

Thanks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, it will give you something to do while the hair grows.


















I don't think anything will do that unless a dog is missing vital nutrients.

Keeping the hair clean, conditioned and free of tangles will help in preventing the hair

from breaking off while it grows.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I have never heard of it, but it made me think of the old "I Love Lucy" episode where Ricky thought he was losing his hair and Lucy made up a horrible mixture of stuff and used a plunger to work it into his scalp!







I'm sure Wally would love it, he would lap it up!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> Well, it will give you something to do while the hair grows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ...old "I Love Lucy" episode where Ricky thought he was losing his hair and Lucy made up a horrible mixture of stuff and used a plunger to work it into his scalp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Well -- aren't you both just full of yourselves today! I'll be sure to give Cheryl this advise!









I remember that I Love Lucy epidsode too. When I first saw that you said 'I Love Lucy', I thought you were going to tell her to use Vitameatavegamin - right, Linda?


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I have heard of it, I c/p this from another site.

1 lb. Peanut Butter
1 lb. honey
1 lb. diaglo (powder) or Mirra coat
1 pt. Lavitamin also known as Lixotinic (Can be found at http://www.kvvet.com/) 

Have peanut butter at room temperature. Mix all ingredients together This will be very thick and sticky. Stores indefinitely in refrigerator. Make into balls according to size of the dog.

Small dogs should get 1-3 teaspoons daily,
Large dogs should get 1-2 tablespoons daily.

Guaranteed to grow hair-- even on doorknobs. If you can get the doorknobs to eat and digest this--it will grow hair!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I have heard of it, I c/p this from another site.
> 
> 1 lb. Peanut Butter
> 1 lb. honey
> ...










Doorknobs... HAIRY doorknobs!









thanks!!!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=231738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! well, it would be convenient in the winter!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks so much ... I'll give Cheryl the recipe. You guys are the best! 

For me -- I'm trying to get up the courage to try a puppy cut on Noelle. So far I'm a gutless wonder.


----------

